# Here's a Puzzler. Best way to keep Ballet/Folklorico dancers from destroying my stage floor?



## stolympiakos (Jan 30, 2019)

So, before the point to not bring them in gets brought up, I can't. They're a huge part of my school district's fine arts program and are some of the best sellers in our area for tickets and patronage. So saying no is right out. 

Basically, we're on a three month paint cycle for our stage, but we have to change that every time they walk in because the nails in their shoes destroy the paint layer (and probably the hardboard) floor. 

Is there anything I can do to make my paint stick a bit better, or protect my floor, or is this just something I have to deal with? 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 30, 2019)

Buy a portable dance floor? There are tiles and mats designed for tap.


----------



## stolympiakos (Jan 30, 2019)

sk8rsdad said:


> Buy a portable dance floor? There are tiles and mats designed for tap.


I'm looking into it, but I'm only familiar with Marley flooring, not with tap flooring.

That, and it may be cost prohibitive for us.


----------



## Footer (Jan 30, 2019)

Tape a maso deck down. It works really well. Paint both sides just like you would normally and gaff it to the floor just like a marley. A lot of groups who tour with percussive dance will carry a floor like this.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 30, 2019)

These 2 statements belong together. 

stolympiakos said:


> the best sellers in our area for ... patronage




stolympiakos said:


> it may be cost prohibitive for us



If the event is well supported then there is likely support from some of those patrons for a suitable dance floor. 

In my venue I would push back on the dance companies to help fund the solution, either by jacking up their rental rates to cover accelerate maintenance cycles, bring their own floor, or to help fund the purchase and storage of the flooring.


----------



## stolympiakos (Jan 30, 2019)

sk8rsdad said:


> These 2 statements belong together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're totally right, and I wish I could. The ballet folkorico group that we have is in district though, and the way we are set up, I am not allowed to charge them. I can bill more to our outside rental groups, for sure, and probably get the ballet folkorico program to help a little, but it's unlikely. As the district wide PAC, we're expected to provide for them what they can't based on budget. It's not out of the realm of possibility they could help, just tricky to ask them to when their budget already runs so thin.

EDIT: Not trying to be contrarian or throw up obstacles to valid (and very helpful!) solutions, just trying to provide more information as questions or solutions come up.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 30, 2019)

Run a fundraiser. Hosted by both dance groups.

Last Gala I worked raised 125k in a night. If you could raise 10% of that you would be golden.

Silent Auction and Real auction at intermission. Tickets at an inflated price that comes with dinners and drinks. Hell even a clown doing balloon animals. Get creative.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 30, 2019)

One other thing to consider @stolympiakos , as has been discussed in this forum a lot, maso isn't maso anymore. Check out this thread:
https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/stage-floor-problems.42336/
And especially pay attention to post #25 there. That's a post by Theatre Consultant @teqniqal about the quality issues with modern hardboard. He is also from Texas.


----------



## porkchop (Jan 31, 2019)

Amiers said:


> Run a fundraiser. Hosted by both dance groups.
> 
> Last Gala I worked raised 125k in a night. If you could raise 10% of that you would be golden.
> 
> Silent Auction and Real auction at intermission. Tickets at an inflated price that comes with dinners and drinks. Hell even a clown doing balloon animals. Get creative.



This. 

What the group may not have is budget they should have in draw if they're such an effect on your ticket sales. Aim that fundraiser towards the patrons that enjoy their work and say it will help them continue having and even potentially improve future performances and this should pay for itself.


----------



## lwinters630 (Feb 1, 2019)

I have found Ardex Feather finish bonds well. Also Mapei plain patch is good products to repair the damage. We are using PPG Breakthrough wrought Iron black satin. You can patch then spot touch with two coats of PPG with good color blend. The PPG has good grab.


----------



## KacyC (Feb 10, 2019)

Agreed that a dance floor is really your best answer to deal with the percussive dance. There are a few vinyls that work okay for this, but if you can do a “disposable” wood floor, the groups may prefer that, as it gives a better sound. Tempered hardboard isn’t the only option here, since you’re talking about a very specific use rather than being multi-purpose. Folkloric dance is similar to tap, but I believe it tends to pit the floor a bit more due to the way the heels are used.
If you do go with vinyl, consider the Harlequin Cascade or competitor equivalent. This is the vinyl I’ve found ballet folkloric companies to prefer in my limited experience.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 10, 2019)

KacyC said:


> Agreed that a dance floor is really your best answer to deal with the percussive dance. There are a few vinyls that work okay for this, but if you can do a “disposable” wood floor, the groups may prefer that, as it gives a better sound. Tempered hardboard isn’t the only option here, since you’re talking about a very specific use rather than being multi-purpose. Folkloric dance is similar to tap, but I believe it tends to pit the floor a bit more due to the way the heels are used.
> If you do go with vinyl, consider the Harlequin Cascade or competitor equivalent. This is the vinyl I’ve found ballet folkloric companies to prefer in my limited experience.



Also might want to ask what floor the company would desire to dance on. I’ve worked with BF a few times and they preferred our hardwood floor and most certainly didn’t want our Harlequin dance floor. Percussive tap doesnt work on vinyl.


----------



## KacyC (Feb 10, 2019)

SteveB said:


> Also might want to ask what floor the company would desire to dance on. I’ve worked with BF a few times and they preferred our hardwood floor and most certainly didn’t want our Harlequin dance floor. Percussive tap doesnt work on vinyl.


Agreed. if they had the choice of anything, they’d most likely want T&G hardwood.


----------

